# Extending CHOP Protocol Timelines for Lymphoma



## SyncMaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Bourbon got diagnosed with Stage-3 T-cell Lymphoma 6 weeks back and undergoing chemo treatment. Currently he has completed his first set of chemo (Chemo drug every week for four weeks). He took a week break (which was so relieving) and then started his second set of weekly chemo. During our last weekend visit, our oncologist mentioned that Bourbon is in a complete remission.

We are trying to understand more about CHOP Protocol. How are the CHOP Protocol timelines determined? Is this on a case-by-case basis? Is changing his second set of chemo drugs to every 10 days or every 2 weeks an option safe considering? We are wondering if we could expand his CHOP protocol to a longer duration (say 8 or 10 months) and thereby extend his remission time.

Chemo Drugsor Bourbon:

Vincristine
Cytoxan
Vincristine
Doxorubicin

*CHOP Protocol:*
1. First set of weekly chemo drugs for a month - Done
2. 1 week break - Done
3. Second set of weekly chemo drugs for a month - Started
4. 1 week break
5. Third set of chemo drugs every other week (for two months)
6. 1 week break
7. Fouth/Final set of chemo drugs every other week (for two months)

Can the timelines be altered based on how a dog is responding to chemo? I am aware that if the WBC is low, the oncologist wouldn't do chemo. But what about a scenario where we slowly extend the duration of each chemo phase?

I am aware that extensive research would have gone to determine the CHOP protocol. I am trying to learn more about it from folks who have a wider knowledge in this area. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up again!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I have limited knowledge , but I personally wouldn't play around with it. My understanding is that the chemo is timed to allow the blood counts to recover, but before the tumour cells have a chance to rebound.


----------

